# Arcadia reflectors



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Guys how do they work and how do they fit to the UV bulb.

Do they need to be attached to the back of the viv or do they clip onto the bulb.

Cheers


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Also I am finding it difficult to finding a reflector for the following bulb.

Can anyone help?

Arcadia Natural Sunlight 2% UVB Reptile Lamp 14W, 15": Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's just a length of mirror finish metal shaped to reflect all the light that is going upwards back down into the viv. The reflector has screw holes in it, you screw it, and the clips that hold the tube, to the roof of the viv (the clips hold the reflector in place). 

Surrey Pet Supplies seem to have most sizes, make sure you get the correct one for your tube though (T5 or T8)

OK for some reason when I try to type T8 it keeps coming up as a smiley face with shades!


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers Graham you have been most helpful


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There are mulitple ways of affixing the reflectors. The easiest way is to fit the lamp clips supplied through the reflector and fix these into the viv.

Arcadia reflectors are asymmetric so you decide which direction the light is reflected to.

We advise fitting lamps in the corner between the roof and the frontplate above the door. You can then yes the reflector to place the light into the enclosure and down into the basking zone.

Look at our new website for the power outputs and fitting guides

Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc

The product code test you need for the 14w lamp is ALR15. They are so similar in length that we use the 15w reflector for both 14and15w lamps.

Let me know personally if you get stuck

John


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks John for the answer and the reply to my PM


----------

